# Needs No Explaining



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

I was looking for my old portable Makita TS on Amazon, but unfortunately I couldn't find the exact model available anymore.

I did however find this very interesting review of it...














My guess is he would have done the same with the Porter Cable...:huh:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A guy like that is definitely a danger to himself. He probably doesn't need a saw to cut off his fingers. He would benefit by being handfed by a responsible adult experienced with knives, forks and spoons.:yes:












 







.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I took it as a comedy piece. I wonder what the guys other reviews look like?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*possibly a prank review?*

Just bein' skeptical but that just doesn't seem believable to me. Would have made the papers, TV , lawyers jumpin' on board...and he doesn't seem to have a problem typin'. Ask for "pictures" otherwise it didn't happen. :huh: bill
Not to mention it's pretty darn hard to cut all 4 fingers off using a guard....hmmmm


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> Just bein' skeptical but that just doesn't seem believable to me. Would have made the papers, TV , lawyers jumpin' on board...and he doesn't seem to have a problem typin'. Ask for "pictures" otherwise it didn't happen. :huh: bill
> Not to mention it's pretty darn hard to cut all 4 fingers off using a guard....hmmmm


 
I seriously thought the same thing when I read it, but a neighbor near my mothers house who is a very experienced auto mechanic did this very same thing about five years ago. Lost three digits and the other two remain mangled for life. At first I thought maybe it was him, but then saw the NH location.

He chalked it up to his own stupid error unlike the other stories we usually hear.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Sounds like a porter-cable rep to me.


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

Agreed that is a Porter Cable rep....


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Slightly off topic... But my mentoring master craftman is missing half of two digits on his left hand... Well I always asumed it was a wood working incident - who would think otherwise, right?

One day I finally asked him how it happened... He was on a fam vacation (70's) got a flat... was changing the tire car fell off the Jack and landed on his fingers!!!

Never would have guessed!!!... Crazy, huh?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Slightly off topic... But my mentoring master craftman is missing half of two digits on his left hand... Well I always asumed it was a wood working incident - who would think otherwise, right?
> 
> One day I finally asked him how it happened... He was on a fam vacation (70's) got a flat... was changing the tire car fell off the Jack and landed on his fingers!!!
> 
> Never would have guessed!!!... Crazy, huh?


Same thing with my Dad. He was a cabinet maker, had half his left thumb missing- childhood accident.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Did the guard block his view, or the 2x4 in the eye?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I took it as comic relief. I like the PC rep idea, too. 
It's a wonder that Amazon let that one through.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Did the guard block his view, or the 2x4 in the eye?


Lol...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:I think I just wet myself:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*pinky and the no-brain...*



firemedic said:


> Slightly off topic... But my mentoring master craftman is missing half of two digits on his left hand... Well I always asumed it was a wood working incident - who would think otherwise, right?
> 
> One day I finally asked him how it happened... He was on a fam vacation (70's) got a flat... was changing the tire car fell off the Jack and landed on his fingers!!!
> 
> Never would have guessed!!!... Crazy, huh?


i have a slightly disfigured left pinky...not due to woodworking at all! lets just say:
1) - it wasn't my fault
2) - it DID involve bowling
3) - and no...I DID NOT stick my hand in the ball return :no:

playing drums with a super bandaged up pinky is no easy task...but then again either is seeing your own pinky bone and ligaments hanging out of your finger to say hello!!! the lady at the shoe rental nearly fainted from the sight and the amount of blood.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

ROTFLMAO!!!!


I love Amazon, check this one out, the reviews and pics are pretty good.

Amazon.com: Wheelmate Laptop Steering Wheel Desk: Automotive


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nate1778 said:


> ROTFLMAO!!!!
> 
> I love Amazon, check this one out, the reviews and pics are pretty good.
> 
> Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/Wheelmate-Laptop-Steering-Wheel-Desk/dp/B000IZGIA8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1299461245&sr=8-2


Hahaha I laughed so hard reading the review about it as a mini bar.... Hahaha me and all the guys at the station got a good laugh!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

The skeptical part of me went and searched for "Makita Table Saw" on Amazon. They list 2 models. Neither of which have this review... Funny as all get out, but not real, or I wasn't searching for the right verbage...


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

It's a great hammer except it needs to have a foam rubber shield to protect the user's fingers. It seems that when holding a nail (as one would hold a cigarette) your thumb gets in the way. Somehow I can't avoid hitting my thumb with the hammer. Next time I will not buy a HF hammer but rather an Estwing.


----------

